# Harbor Freight Parts Washer Cart



## ME87 (May 7, 2012)

Mine didn't have wheels. I thought it needed wheels. Voila


----------



## havasu (May 8, 2012)

Great idea! Is the wheeled tray home built or bought?


----------



## ME87 (May 8, 2012)

Cut and bent the tray at work. Purchased the castors at Harbor Freight and the hardware at Ace. Had some expanded metal laying around to weld in the middle.


----------



## havasu (May 8, 2012)

Very ingenious indeed!


----------

